# who hunts or camps at aep recreation land in ohio



## jsextonosu (Feb 1, 2011)

i just went camping there two weekends ago..


----------



## willculbertson (Aug 16, 2010)

did you what camp site were u in


----------



## jsextonosu (Feb 1, 2011)

campground H. it was nice but you have to get there early. I got there around 2pm on saturday and there were not many open camp sites still open (in any of the campgrounds not just in H)


----------



## willculbertson (Aug 16, 2010)

ya i go to d its a great place there not to crowded at all it nice it usually me and my dad we had a tent but we just got a pop up and went this weekend he got his first turkey


----------

